
Code boilerplate: Is it always bad? A case study between Python and Go - Spiritus
https://medium.com/@shazow/code-boilerplate-is-it-always-bad-934827efcfc7
======
makk
The author's Python example is a straw man. You can write generator
expressions that way... if you hate yourself and all the people who will have
to deal with your code.

The Go alternative that's provided, if that's one's stylistic preference, is
just as easily implemented in Python as it is in Go.

To my eyes neither the Go nor the Python implementations in the article are
beautiful.

In any case, despite his bagging of Python, it seems like the author would
agree with the Zen of Python:

Flat is better than nested. Sparse is better than dense. Readability counts.

------
seunosewa
"My claim is: For non-trivial projects, proportional code is not cumulatively
more lines than disproportional code."

We can test it by comparing the lines of code in non-trivial Python programs
on GitHub with equivalent programs written in Go.

